# Beets Cooked or Uncooked?



## Dannyboy2 (Aug 18, 2011)

I have a Question about beet's I'm new here so I hope this is the place for a question.

Now My question is I got my first beets in and I always loved beets in a can so I tryed one uncooked and it burned my mouth and throat to the point of getting blisters in my mouth I'm not sure if I should eat the rest even if I cook them . Help if you know what I did wrong or if I should even eat them.

Thanks Dannyboy


----------



## Josie1945 (Aug 18, 2011)

Welcome to Dc , They need to be cooked.

Josie


----------



## DaveSoMD (Aug 18, 2011)

I have never heard of that happening.  I have eaten raw beets before and I know they are served raw in saladsoccasionally.  Maybe it was the variety of beet? What was the varied you planted?  I usually plant Detroit Dark Red.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 18, 2011)

Sounds like you may be sensitive to something in beets. Beets should be fine, raw or cooked.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 18, 2011)

Beets aren't very acidic, and have no capcaisin that I'm aware of.  Maybe you're allergic to raw beets?


----------



## pacanis (Aug 18, 2011)

Raw beets can burn your mouth? I never came across anyone saying that before either. I hope it still didn't have pesticide or something on it.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 18, 2011)

This link may shed some light:

What are the symptoms of beet allergy


----------



## Selkie (Aug 18, 2011)

Raw beets aren't very pleasant to deal with or eat. Cook them first.

I like mine pickled or made into Harvard Beets, but simply cooked is a good place to start.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 18, 2011)

Hmm.  OP can eat cooked beets, though.  Might be more of a contact dermatitis.  Interesting link, Steve!


----------



## Dannyboy2 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone will take a look at the link steve, not sure what type I planted but I think this is great that we can come here and ask things like this thanks again. have a great night  .

Dannyboy2 hyde park ny.


----------



## Dannyboy2 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks steve it's sounds like I have an Allergy to raw beets that was a good link .


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 19, 2011)

I do not like cooked beets, though I'll eat them in salad or soup (i.e. Borscht), but I do like raw beets, alwasy have. Simply grated with some dressing, or without. Never heard of Not being able to eat raw beets. I believe you can eat all common vegitables raw.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 19, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> I do not like cooked beets, though I'll eat them in salad or soup (i.e. Borscht), but I do like raw beets, alwasy have. Simply grated with some dressing, or without. Never heard of Not being able to eat raw beets. I believe you can eat all common vegitables raw.



(unless you have an allergy)


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 21, 2011)

vitauta said:


> (unless you have an allergy)


Obviously, but that is not what I was refering to. Someobody said that you cannot eat raw beets.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 21, 2011)

Raw beets are delicious.

I shred them very finely and dress with a horseradish or wasabi vinaigrette.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 22, 2011)

or little mayo, crushed garlic and some walnuts, yum.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 22, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> or little mayo, crushed garlic and some walnuts, yum.




next time i make rasolis, (potato salad w/ diced beets and pickles) i will top it off with shredded raw beets 'n nuts.  btw charlied, do you recognize this potato salad as resembling a russian dish?


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 22, 2011)

I do not know what rasolis are. I suppose I could have googled it.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 22, 2011)

Hm, google did not help much.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 22, 2011)

I think you are refering to the Russian beet salad called Vinegrette. 

Boiled potato
Boiled beets
Boiled carrots
Pickles
Saur crout
Cooked white beens
Onion (raw)
Oil for dressing


----------



## vitauta (Aug 22, 2011)

rasolis (spelling may be off) is a latvian potato salad made with:
redskin potatoes
cubed ham
cubed beets
chopped h. boiled eggs
dill pickles small cuts
smoked fish
scallions
sour cream, seasonings

many latvian foods and recipes have been historically mixed here and there with both german and russian foods.  i suspected a russian connection or influence with the rasolis simply because of the beets and the name itself. i was asking only about your own possible personal knowledge of his particular salad, charlied, nothing more....


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 22, 2011)

Never heard of it. The one above is one I know.


----------

